# Question for Ian Dunbar followers on potty training



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

No, when it's night time and she's had a full day, just like you, you go to bed and sleep all night. (well, she may need to go for a potty break at some point) But she can sleep all night in her crate. It is best for potty training. Then the pen during the day so she has some more mental stimulation than a crate if you choose. I don't like to leave a dog in a crate longer than 3 or 4 hours a day during the day. But sleepy night time...that's different.

Congrats on the new pup. I bet you're so excited for tomorrow to come.


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled, thank you so much for your quick reply and advice! I feel so much better about it now. Yes, I'm super-excited. 13 weeks has been a long time coming! And my decision to get a puppy came at the right time. I lost my sister last month and I know the puppy will bring me love and comfort that I need so much right now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry for such a devastating loss as your sister. What a sad time. I do think the puppy will be of great comfort to you, albeit puppies can make you crazy too. lol. The puppy won't replace your sister, but she will certainly give you a big project for training and a lot of love and fun to divert your attention. 

My sincere condolences for such a terrible loss dear.


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Thank you again. ? Diversion is helpful during times like this, so I am hopeful that she'll help me through. I'll be sure to post more photos of Brigitta soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Poodlebeguiled is right, use the crate at night. I would have it in the bedroom or very nearby if possible. This way you will awaken if the pup starts to cry to go out during the night, which she will early on. Maybe you can borrow an extra in case you don't want to drag the set up around.

It will be very nice for you to have this pup to help you through the grief over your sister's passing. She will keep you busy and provide unconditional love. Best wishes to you from me and Lily.


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Lily cd re, thank you too for your input and condolences. I'll be sure to keep her by my bed in her crate while I'm sleeping. Good advice. I'm counting the hours now. I can't believe tomorrow is the day...finally. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

